

Donald Sterling banned for life, fined $2.5 million - wozniacki
http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-watch-live-nba-donald-sterling-20140429-dto,0,1366821.story

======
iandanforth
Out of curiosity, what was the context of his statement? Meaning was it made
on a private, but taped, phone conversation?

------
vfclists
Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned!!

~~~
zachlipton
Right, because this is a problem with women?

~~~
vfclists
Is isn't something to do with this
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZef_VIoL5A](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZef_VIoL5A)
?

